# Audi A6 from 0 to hero



## brautomobile (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello boys and girls. I don't know how to begin, I wanted to say that this is the worst car I have ever seen but I don't know if that is true but I can say for sure that this is top 3 worst kept and maintained car I have ever seen. At my first sight of the car I had to send my friend to the body shop for a respray of the rear panel and doors. They were so beat up and so scratched that only a new paint would fix them. Because of the bad weather outside, this is the only picture I have before, even if it was cloudy outside a short glimpse of the sun revealed the disaster:



While looking at the car I kept thinking: haw should I start? 3M FCP with the yellow LC pad, my favorite cutting combo, would it be enough? No I had to start with the 3M Trizact ( 3000 grit disc) on a pneumatic sander, at least for the hood and boot lid.









During wet sanding:







After half an hour of sanding this is the result:





The result Is satisfying so we can begin the correction with 3M Fast Cut Plus and the yellow Lake Country pad on a rotary. After 2-3 passes this is the result:





















Next:





After 2 passes with the mentioned combo, the RDS are still present



Hopping that these RDS can be removed, I started wet sanding the area with 2000 grit paper



After 2 hits with FCP I achieved the desired result:



After 2 more hits with 3M ultrafina on a blue LC pad:



The end of day one, It's dark and late and we still have time the next day



The second day, the front wing before:













We started by wetsanding the panel:





After one hit with FCP I have realized that the panel has been re sprayed. After a close inspection I see that both front wings and doors have been re sprayed and the clearcoat is softer than the original Audi one .Lucky me! Now I can do a correction without using the sandpaper.









The driver's side(LHD)





After 2hits with FCP









The roof:
Before:



After 3 hits with FCP:





The right side wing before:





after









The right side door before





after







The disaster before



after…



The headlights:
before



after



before



after



Here ends day two and the first part of this presentation because the work is still in progress In a short while I will come back with the rear wings and doors witch where resprayed and are full of defects and I have to wet sand them to match the orange peel with the rest of the car. Thanks for reading, hope you liked it, and please excuse my English but it's been a while since last time I wrote it. Comments are welcome.


----------



## ishaaq (Apr 30, 2010)

Looks like you had your work cut out there lol. A great turn around so far. good work!


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

the paint on that all most makes my rangie look good lol

great work:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow - great start! Good job on the wetsanding!


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

good job:thumb:


----------



## ajc2306 (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow, superb turnaround. Would like to give wet sanding a try myself but think i will have to get a scrap panel to practice on.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Amazing stuff! Would you have recommended a wool pad to do the correction?


----------



## brautomobile (Nov 17, 2009)

nickmak said:


> Amazing stuff! Would you have recommended a wool pad to do the correction?


Thanks! I cannot recommend a wool pad because I'm not a great fan of this product.I've tried it only once and I wasn't very pleased of it because it cuts so much and leaves to much holos and buffer trails.But that's just my opinion.Maybe is a great product for others.I'm so used to my pad and polish combo that I'm not even curious to try anything else.But that's just me.Good luck.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great work there :thumb:


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

Excellent work so far, can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## james.walden (Dec 1, 2010)

amazing stuff


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice work man  Awsome 50-50 shots


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

That is some amazing work mate, what a transformation!


----------



## Flawless (Sep 26, 2010)

Fantastic result


----------



## thehumbold (Mar 17, 2010)

Great work, those headlights look brand new!!


----------



## brautomobile (Nov 17, 2009)

We begin the second part of this detailing with the rear quarter panels and the rear doors which where repainted. We needed to wetsand this panels with the 2000 grit sandpaper on wet to match the orange peel with the rest of the car and to remove the respray defects.











After wetsand







After 2 hits with 3M FCP and LC yellow pad:













Rear door before



after



Back one second to the rear panel









Back door again





On the opposite side:







Pity it was dark again so I had to finish this side





Another day of work finished. I can hardly wait the next day to wipe down with IPA the car and to apply 2 coats of Collinite 476
The second coat of wax was left to dry over night



The final shots:








































Thanks for watching!


----------



## brautomobile (Nov 17, 2009)

I almost forgot, the final walk around.


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

amazing car! and job! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

:thumb:


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow! Congratulations, Adrian, what a great work in a rather punished car...it doesnt get much better that.
Cheers, my friend
António


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

You have worked so hard to get this car looking great again.


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

A lot of effort has gone into this!


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

nice job mate

mundo


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

absolutely amazing work there on the audi, great turnaround and what a great example of what 2000 & 3000 grit sandpaper can do to help rectify scratches in paint. Be proud of yourself there mate.


----------



## Rickettycricket (Feb 10, 2010)

The swirls and marks gave me literal chills.


----------



## Parafilm (Jun 6, 2010)

Top marks for effort and result!


----------



## brautomobile (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks guys for your kind words.They mean a lot to me and it's nice to see your work appreciated. Thanks again and good luck to all of you!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Amazing work - looks better than new


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Brilliant job :O) - lets hope the owner does not drive it back through the bushes......


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Massive improvement mate


----------

